# Eye candy Better get a box of Kleenex these onions will make ya cry!



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

> Who doesn't love a good knife? These handcrafted hunting knives combine art and function to create something that is almost too beautiful too get bloody&#8230; almost.
> Here are ten-plus-one hunting knives that are eye-popping, smile-inducing, drool-worthy works of the handcrafter's art. They might just turn you into a serious knife collector. These knives are gorgeous,


 http://www.wideopenspaces.com/photos-stunning-hunting-knives-youll-stare-hours/


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

This is a handmade skinning knife a chap out in Texas had made for me in exchange for some leather work I did for him.
I don't hunt but love the knife. Scary sharp.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Robie said:


> This is a handmade skinning knife a chap out in Texas had made for me in exchange for some leather work I did for him.
> I don't hunt but love the knife. Scary sharp.
> 
> View attachment 102799


Looks like a comfortable precise grip on that one for no slip controlled skinning work. I like the tooling on the sheath too.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> http://www.wideopenspaces.com/photos-stunning-hunting-knives-youll-stare-hours/


Those are some nice blades. Might have to make you the official site aficionado for knives.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

